# Talk Radio in Spain?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, can anyone tell me if there is a good Spanish speaking talk radio station I can listen to in Spain, something like BBC Radio 4 would be great, Thanks, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Radio*

buenas tardes Alan,

haga clic aquí

¡salud!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Trev, what I was trying not to say is that I am trying to learn Spanish. I am doing a course on the net, which is very good and spending time in the pubs talking to people. I also have books and CDs. I can make myself in the schoolboy way, if I have rehearsed the topic. I can understand most of what is said to me, if it is said slowly by someone willing to excuse my bad efforts. I think if I could hear well spoken Spanish, in quantity it might help. I try to read news papers and, given time, can usually manage to get the gist. 

It may be silly but I have only recently had the time to travel and spend time off the beaten track and I feel duty bound to make the effort to speak another language, and any way I am enjoying it but I have hit a bit of a wall just recently, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Language*

Hello Alan,

If you had asked the question yesterday, one of my clients who I saw today is Spanish, I could have asked!.

Anyway....you said,

"It may be silly but I have only recently had the time to travel and spend time off the beaten track and I feel duty bound to make the effort to speak another language, and any way I am enjoying it but I have hit a bit of a wall just recently, Alan."

Why Silly?

Languages are hard for some to learn, for me very much, Hell, I can't even speak, write or understand English that well!

I was taught German at School, wish I had tried harder. I have been learning French for some 30, yes 30 years and still struggle like hell because I do not do it every day. French people say I speak it well and English people say I actually sound French! But boy do I struggle.

Good luck and nice to hear you are making the effort.

TM

PS: The wall is hard, I often get it mid conversation!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Trev, I may try some soap operas or the like, music radio is no good, not enough chat. I need lots of speech and good diction if possible, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Soaps*

Alan,

I asked another Spanish customer how she started to learn English, her reply was BBC World Service.

I then asked her how she dealt with regional dialects. She asked what I meant.

I suggested that back in the day she would have learned the Queens English. So as an example "Hello Sir, how are you?" but then how did she fare when she met someone from the north east of England and the who would greet her with "Wae'aye man!". Very easy was the reply, I just cannot understand you Mancunian accent!. I think she was just being cheeky as I don't have a "Manc" accent!

Many UK travelers just expect foreigners to speak or at least understand English and will approach the bar for and shout, as an example: EEE ARE MATE TWO LARGE BEERS, whilst shoving two fingers in the air. A topic we discussed in a Manchester pub recently.

During this discussion I made the point.

Lets say Marseille were playing Manchester united and a French Supporter was to walk into the Gorse Hill pub (Managed by Joe, a miserable, grumpy old goat) near the ground and say

"Bonjour monsieur, Une Verre du Vin Rouge et une demi s'il vous plaît"

I think his reply would be along the lines of

"Are you on F****** Drugs?"

well it brought a few laughs
:lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ta Trev, most of the business I did in Europe was in The Netherlands. I only ever met a couple of people who did not speak English and both of those had quite a good understanding but were not confident enough to try speaking it. Mrs. Eb decided years ago she would learn Dutch, the immediate reaction from Dutch friends was, why? Learn German, French or Spanish because only the Dutch speak Dutch. 

BBC seems good for learning English. There is a lady here who speaks very good English as a result of listening to the BBC, sadly she is not around much, so conversations are few. Thanks, Alan.


----------

